# Egypt's judges insure their lives against parliamentary elections violence



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Egypt's judges insure their lives against parliamentary elections violence

Egypt's parliamentary elections watchdog has secured policies on the lives of judges ahead of the poll and expectations of clashes

Ahram Online, Sunday 27 Nov 2011

Egypt's Judges' Club has signed an insurance document to secure the lives of judges supervising parliamentary elections due Monday. According to Judges' Club head Ahmed El-Zend at a press conference held Saturday, the insurance company will pay LE1 million ($166,200) in case of death; LE750,000 for total disability, and in the event of injury the insurance company will bear the costs of medical care.

"The document will include insurance on the lives of judges and prosecutors who are concerned with the elections from the moment they leave their homes until their return." El-Zend told reporters.

Egypt's judges insure their lives against parliamentary elections violence - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

pioneer5 said:


> Egypt's judges insure their lives against parliamentary elections violence
> 
> Egypt's parliamentary elections watchdog has secured policies on the lives of judges ahead of the poll and expectations of clashes
> 
> ...




Lets hope those with angry wives or ones wanting divorces dont know about this!


----------

